# Hermenutics...



## Andrew P.C. (Jan 25, 2007)

Hello,

I'm new to this board and am very glad that i have found something Reformed. I have been posting on a Fundamental Baptist forum called Sharper Iron for awhile and have gotten very tired of the semi-pelagianism  .

Anyways, I am having trouble finding a good site or good material that will help me in hermenutics. I understand the very basic things but i would love to learn more. I hunger for the Word and I want to understand the deeper parts of scripture. Could anyone help?


----------



## 3John2 (Jan 25, 2007)

You might try perhaps a systematic theology.


----------



## py3ak (Jan 26, 2007)

Try this link for starters.

I would also recommend _The Life and Times of Jesus the Messiah_ by Alfred Edersheim, and Patrick Fairbairn's _Typology_. Fairbairn, of course, also has a _Hermeneutical Manual_ and books on interpreting law and prophecy, which look good, but I have not read them.

I am waiting for G.K. Beale's _The Right Doctrine From the Wrong Text?_ to arrive --hopefully soon.

By the way, I believe my brother was kicked off of SharperIron recently (he said he was kicked off the premier blog in fundamentalism).


----------



## KMK (Jan 26, 2007)

I am currently enjoying _Biblical Hermenutics _by Milton S. Terry but am anxiuos to hear what others think as well.


----------



## 3John2 (Jan 26, 2007)

By the way I forgot to add that I'm currently working my way through Wayne Grudems Systematic. He is a Reformed Baptist so I think you might like it. I am enjoying it IMMENSELY!!


----------



## CalvinandHodges (Jan 27, 2007)

*Hermeneutics*

Hay:

The one book that everyone should have on Hermeneutics is Grant Osborne's text, The Hermeneutical Spiral.

Don't leave home without it!  

-CH


----------

